# Error during Gnome 2 Install



## macunkie (May 28, 2012)

I've installed the latest stable version on my PowerBook G4.  I successfully compiled and built x11 and xorg and tested and they worked fine.  Next I navigated to the gnome2 source directory and did a [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd] After literally days of code scrolling through my screen with periodic stops for dependencies configs my system stopped relative to errors associated with lsof.

Again,  during my install I'm locked into a fresh FreeBSD 'newbie" installation so whenever I have an error I have to manually write down the message.  That being said this is the ruff variation:

```
Installing for PackageKit depends on lsof-0.6.11-1
Extracting for lsof-4.8A,6
SHA checksum ok for lsof-4.8A,6
Configuring for lsof 4.86A,6
Creating ./lockt_woner.h from /usr/src/sys/Kern/kern_locfc.
(or lock can't read my writing)

FATAL ERROR: can't read /usr/src/sys/Kern/Kern_lockf.c
FATAL ERROR: ./lockf_owner.h creation failed
```

Next it give*s* a message to contact the developer or maintainer of lsof.

Not sure what lsof is, I can google it, but as it appears to be a dependency of the gnome2 build, I'm stuck with what to do next?

Thanks for any help!

Samuel.


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2012)

You need to have the kernel source available. sysutils/lsof needs it to get some basic structures.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 29, 2012)

```
pkg_add -r /usr/ports/sysutils/lsof
portmaster -PP sysutils/lsof
ncftp ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/sysutils 
# ncftp3, then ...get lsof...[tab]
# ... pkg_add lsof... # locally if ncftp(3)
```
At least one of those (haven't the exact syntax in the first case?) may work.


----------



## macunkie (May 30, 2012)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> ```
> pkg_add -r /usr/ports/sysutils/lsof
> portmaster -PP sysutils/lsof
> ncftp ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/sysutils
> ...



Well none of the above worked.  I remember some where in the handbook of a command to change the path before you issue the pkg_add command.  No matter what package I attempt with *pkg_add -r* it ALWAYS defaults to the wrong path. 


```
Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9.0release/Latest/usr/prots/sysutil/lof.tbz
```

So I must first find the correct path and change it to it before issuing the *pkg_add -r* option.  So I'm also assuming that the lsof.tbz I'll be downloading won't be a copy of the lsof-4.86A,6 source that is not working.


----------



## kpa (May 30, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/packages-using.html

Set PACKAGESITE environment variable to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable/Latest/ and use this to install sysutils/lsof:

`# pkg_add -r lsof`


----------

